# UnderVolting Poll



## blueharford (Sep 9, 2011)

Please share your settings for UV

in format of

Freq/UV
Freq/UV
etc.

please only list your lowest stable daily driving.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

these are what I use on aokp w/ imo's latest exp


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Imoysens lean kernal 1.8.0 














Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Trinity.

If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button 

Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


----------



## Scouter (Dec 19, 2011)

I am running CNA 1.2.0 and the associated 1.3.0 kernal

1350 / 1275mV
1200 / 1250mV
920 / 1200mV
700 / 1025mV
350 / 875mV

Governor is interactiveX


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm running CNA with the latest 1.3 kernal. All my settings are stock, but I undrclocked it to Max out at 920. Using interactiveX governor.

I must say I see no performance drop off from 1200 to 920. Maybe if I am playing some graphic intensive games, but for just normal use 1200 just seems like a waste of battery life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Metallice (Jan 27, 2012)

AOKP with Franco kernel

1200mhz / 1100 mv
900mhz / 950 mv
700mhz / 875mv
350mhz / 725mv

These values took a lot of testing. Any lower mv for any MHz results in instability and intermittent reboots.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Metallice said:


> AOKP with Franco kernel
> 
> 1200mhz / 1100 mv
> 900mhz / 950 mv
> ...


I find it hard to believe your stable at 725. For my phone (yep, ever one is different) 750 results in instability at 180

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:16061]
I have thouroughly tested these settings they are rock solid (on my phone). You can go a bit lower, espeacilly on the higher slots, but it reslts in performance degradation.


----------



## Metallice (Jan 27, 2012)

DHO said:


> I find it hard to believe your stable at 725. For my phone (yep, ever one is different) 750 results in instability at 180
> 
> I have thouroughly tested these settings they are rock solid (on my phone). You can go a bit lower, espeacilly on the higher slots, but it reslts in performance degradation.


I find it hard to believe also. 700mv prevents my phone from waking up while 675mv causes instant reboot. This is my second GNex as I had to send my first back. That phone could go to about 850mv before issues. Interesting note, that phone was HW revision .9 while this one is revision .10 which may mean something. Either way I'm very happy with my battery life .Edit: oh and 180mhz was worthless to me as its min stable voltage was HIGHER than for 350mhz at about 775mv









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## johnwc723 (Jan 15, 2012)

I


Metallice said:


> I find it hard to believe also. 700mv prevents my phone from waking up while 675mv causes instant reboot. This is my second GNex as I had to send my first back. That phone could go to about 850mv before issues. Interesting note, that phone was HW revision .9 while this one is revision .10 which may mean something. Either way I'm very happy with my battery life .Edit: oh and 180mhz was worthless to me as its min stable voltage was HIGHER than for 350mhz at about 775mv
> 
> View attachment 16157
> 
> ...


I'd believe it! Here are mine, I can go pretty low on the low end but not so much on the high end. This is 100% stable using interactive X from lean.

350MHz / 750mV
700MHz / 1150mV
920MHz / 1250mV
1200MHz / 1300mV
1350MHz / 1300mV

If I try 725mV it works for awhile but it dies a couple times a day so it's not worth it. I should probably try lower on 700MHz since thats what the screen off clock is I have heard.


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

On AOKP 21 with Franco's 15 nightly. Using hotplug with FrancoGazelle governor




























Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I run mine at 350/800, 920/1000 and thats with any kernel and very stable, i usually roll with inteactiveX gov. i can go down to 750 but like to keep it at 800 for my lowest.


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

Here are mine on GummyNex 0.7.0 with IMO's 1.8.0 180mhz experimental

1200MHz / 1200mV
920MHz / 1100mV
700MHz / 1000mV
350MHz / 900mV
180MHz / 800mV

I am sure I could push a little more, but these are very stable for me and I get the battery life I need out of it.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Using these settings for my phone and my girlfriend's on Franco 14.4










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

johnwc723 said:


> I
> 
> I'd believe it! Here are mine, I can go pretty low on the low end but not so much on the high end. This is 100% stable using interactive X from lean.
> 
> ...


Haha I cant get mine below 750... got a decent under volt but Trinity doesn't seem to respond as well to heavy undervolting as LeanKernel or Franco's do.

If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button 

Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


----------

